# Pictures for Websites



## jaywood1207 (Oct 25, 2010)

What colour background do you prefer to see on website pictures?  If you chose other please explain.


----------



## DavidSpavin (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it depends on the subject. A plain background is essential so as to make the subject the main focus of the picture but the colour is dependent on the subject. e.g. If you have a black pen you dont want a black background.


----------



## el_d (Oct 27, 2010)

I personally like a nice clean background. No distractions, nothing busy. 

When I started I used props but ended up with just plain background, to each their own.


----------



## cnccutter (Oct 27, 2010)

I agree that complex background are usually bad. I want to be able toe see what I am buying easy. it also works in reverse that I want people to see what I am selling. they don't buy the back ground.

Erik


----------



## hasha2000 (Oct 27, 2010)

I like black for most backgrounds, but that's the background of the whole page. As for the Pictures, you are going to want a color that complements the subject.


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 28, 2010)

As a web designer (former). I'm a big proponent of consistency. If the background of the website is white, I try and always use white background to my pen photography. But my biggest issue, up until a couple months ago, was getting white balance correct. So I resorted to grey. Now that I have learned much more about my DSLR I am gonna switch all my photos to white. 

The only exception to this may be my lighter pens that sometimes look much better on black. The only issue with black is dust. It is near impossible to get a clean photo. Which then involves a lot of post editing. Novus 1 plastic polish helps too.


----------

